# close-up photographs of snowflakes reveal their intricate patterns



## BJClark (Jan 15, 2009)

Kenneth Libbrecht's close-up photographs of snowflakes reveal their intricate patterns - Telegraph



> Building the specially designed SnowMaster 9000, a microscope and Nikon D1X digital camera contained in a heated enclosure, Kenneth has been able to get close-up images of snowflakes



This one looks like it is made of a bunch of little feathers connected together..

Kenneth Libbrecht's close-up photographs of snowflakes reveal their intricate patterns - Telegraph


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2009)

Photographs of snowflakes are simply amazing. I've been amazed by them since I was a little boy and saw the first one in a World Book article.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 15, 2009)

That really is amazing. I wonder what they look like after I shovel them...


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 15, 2009)

OOOO......pretty.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 15, 2009)

I think they are amazing..each one unique--it's own separate identity just like people..


----------



## Honor (Jan 15, 2009)

that is sooo cool...thanks


----------



## nicnap (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks...that was nice.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 15, 2009)

They are really pretty


----------



## turmeric (Jan 15, 2009)

God is so amazing!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2009)

Psalm 19:


> 1The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.
> 
> 2Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge.
> 
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 15, 2009)

Totally and completely awesome!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm taking a class on Revelation and Inspiration this semester. One of the things that dawned on me as we were studying the subject of natural revelation is that the Scriptures teach us that God's creation is supposed to cause us to reflect upon God's Providential care. It's a book, as it were, for the redeemed man to study and consider how mindful God is of Him (Psalm 8:3).

I've realized that I need to repent to God for walking by His Creation all the time with my head down, too busy to notice the praise to His majesty that redounds around me. I'm trying to notice the skies more and the created things that I might be reminded that God upholds and sustains all things.

Isn't it to the glory of our Creator that God decreed that we would be over-awed by His majesty when we were eventually capable at looking at the intricacy of a snowflake!


----------



## BJClark (Jan 15, 2009)

Semper Fidelis;



> Isn't it to the glory of our Creator that God decreed that we would be over-awed by His majesty when we were eventually capable at looking at the intricacy of a snowflake!



Amen..

I've noticed it's not just the beauty in God's creation like snow flakes..but also things like weeds in my yard and garden that draw my attention to God..as I look at them I reflect on God's grace and mercy to mankind when Adam sinned against Him in the garden. 

God could have destroyed the earth at that time, but He didn't..instead He gave us weeds to remind us That HE is God and we need Him, even weeds show us of God's redemption and His love for His creation.


----------

